# Orchard Cherry



## BarbS (Jul 16, 2012)

After weeks and weeks of dealing with others' surgeries and recoveries, I've finally found some time for the lathe again. Here are a couple of new pens made from my local orchard Cherry trees. 

[attachment=7874]


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 16, 2012)

Nicely turned and finished.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice job Barb !
Good wood selection with that kit 
Scott


----------



## JMC (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice Barb.


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice Barb. Rick


----------

